# I’m officially retiring political and conspiracy threads on UGB



## Bobbyloads (Aug 15, 2020)

Dear fellow UGBers, 

I am officially not posting any more threads on here that will have to do with politics and conspiracy theories. 

I know a lot of people will be sad due to this and I’m sorry to disappoint you but trust me this is for the better. 

It was fun arguing and debating with all of you and I learned a lot through a few of these threads but I have decided I prefer not to touch these subjects because it divides to much and a lot of you with different views than mine I do not wanna argue with and I want it respect everyone’s stand and opinions and the best what to do this is just not touch the subjects. 

From now on it will be all man shit like sports, finances, muscle cars, drinking beers, pinning mixed cocktails directly in my dick vein, explosions, midgets, beating my meat, etc....

Man law! 

Love, 

Bobby Loads


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 15, 2020)

I have been trying to do the same for a year or more, with maybe a 90% success rate.  I slip up every now and then, I curse myself, and I regroup.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 15, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> I have been trying to do the same for a year or more, with maybe a 90% success rate.  I slip up every now and then, I curse myself, and I regroup.
> Good luck with your decision.



Its not worth it IMO there people here I’m civil with and respect their advice and opinions on other shit that these subjects I don’t feel should put tension or bad blood for discussions later on other subjects on here we should be talking about.


----------



## chandy (Aug 15, 2020)

Yea im jusy usually not up for politics for the most part either I might read the intro to one or two posts dealing with it but I mainly stay out of it.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 15, 2020)

#votered #maga


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 15, 2020)

I appreciate good topics, if they start going South for me, I just bow out. Post or don't post all you want man!


----------



## Blacktail (Aug 15, 2020)

Seeker said:


> #votered #maga


^^^^^ this


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 15, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I appreciate good topics, if they start going South for me, I just bow out. Post or don't post all you want man!



Thanks but I’ll pass lol I’ll just hide under my covers and watch political and conspiracy videos in the dark when no ones around with my tin foil hat.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 15, 2020)

Seeker said:


> #votered #maga





CohibaRobusto said:


> I appreciate good topics, if they start going South for me, I just bow out. Post or don't post all you want man!



Waving a carrot in front of my face already lol like leaving a line of cocaine on the table when I’m drunk damn enablers


----------



## Jin (Aug 15, 2020)

0% chance this happens. Same as you having a grueling leg day.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> 0% chance this happens. Same as you having a grueling leg day.



Leg day I agree on this I’m really going to do my damn best to stay out of. Might switch it up to some religion talk to use as my methadone to scratch the itch.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 15, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Leg day I agree on this I’m really going to do my damn best to stay out of. Might switch it up to some religion talk to use as my methadone to scratch the itch.



religion talk will likely ruffle more feathers than political talk


----------



## Jin (Aug 15, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Leg day I agree on this I’m really going to do my damn best to stay out of. Might switch it up to some religion talk to use as my methadone to scratch the itch.



Please don't.....


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 15, 2020)

Just remember TRUMP 2020!!!
they're no other way!!!!


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> Please don't.....





Bobbyloads said:


> Leg day I agree on this I’m really going to do my damn best to stay out of. Might switch it up to some religion talk to use as my methadone to scratch the itch.



Could post something about, oh I don't know, maybe about bodybuilding?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> Please don't.....



Well the thing about priests.... JK I was joking about the religion topic.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 15, 2020)

This feels a little bit like quitting Facebook by posting about it on Facebook


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 15, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> This feels a little bit like quitting Facebook by posting about it on Facebook



Never quitting UGB love this place just not touching those subjects due to recent threads that got out of hand.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 15, 2020)

Trump 2020


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 15, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Leg day I agree on this I’m really going to do my damn best to stay out of. Might switch it up to some religion talk to use as my methadone to scratch the itch.





Jin said:


> Please don't.....





Bobbyloads said:


> Well the thing about priests.... JK I was joking about the religion topic.



Jin ... what about jokes about Nuns, would that be ok?


----------



## Dex (Aug 15, 2020)

Damn, there was so much that I was going to write but my meds just kicked in.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 15, 2020)

Dex said:


> Damn, there was so much that I was going to write but my meds just kicked in.



Must be some good meds.


----------



## snake (Aug 15, 2020)

You will be better off BL. I have avoided that stuff and found it's just a time suck. Not that I mind a good educational debate but most internet stuff like that just ends in an argument. Regardless of the topic, I really don't think people listen to someone else side. At best, they just wait patiently to speak their view.


----------



## Trump (Aug 15, 2020)

religion is the devil 



Texan69 said:


> religion talk will likely ruffle more feathers than political talk


----------



## CJ (Aug 15, 2020)

Trump said:


> religion is the devil



I think Scientology sounds pretty good. :32 (20):


----------



## Trump (Aug 15, 2020)

Tom Cruise likes it so I am in



CJ275 said:


> I think Scientology sounds pretty good. :32 (20):


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 15, 2020)

snake said:


> You will be better off BL. I have avoided that stuff and found it's just a time suck. Not that I mind a good educational debate but most internet stuff like that just ends in an argument. Regardless of the topic, I really don't think people listen to someone else side. At best, they just wait patiently to speak their view.



True ****ing story


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 15, 2020)

Trump said:


> religion is the devil



The thing with religion is........ nope not doing it lol


----------



## Trump (Aug 15, 2020)

thing is about religion is it’s garbage, praying on vulnerable people to control and profit from them



Bobbyloads said:


> The thing with religion is........ nope not doing it lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 15, 2020)

Trump said:


> thing is about religion is it’s garbage, praying on vulnerable people to control and profit from them



Not saying I’m disagreeing with you I’m just not going to get on these subjects anymore. Man this is going to be super hard lol


----------



## CJ (Aug 15, 2020)

Trump said:


> thing is about religion is it’s garbage, praying on vulnerable people to control and profit from them



You blasphemous heathen!!!


----------



## Trump (Aug 15, 2020)

it’s your thread do what you like, if someone doesn’t like it they can whistle  


Bobbyloads said:


> Not saying I’m disagreeing with you I’m just not going to get on these subjects anymore. Man this is going to be super hard lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 15, 2020)

Trump said:


> it’s your thread do what you like, if someone doesn’t like it they can whistle



It’s really a personal choice big part of it was CJ he came at me with Trump shit for 3 days then at the end he told me he voted for him I almost blew a head gasket.


----------



## Trump (Aug 15, 2020)

CJ is tiny, he doesn’t count



Bobbyloads said:


> It’s really a personal choice big part of it was CJ he came at me with Trump shit for 3 days then at the end he told me he voted for him I almost blew a head gasket.


----------



## CJ (Aug 15, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> It’s really a personal choice big part of it was CJ he came at me with Trump shit for 3 days then at the end he told me he voted for him I almost blew a head gasket.



All the anger in that thread, and you blame me? :32 (18):


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 16, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> All the anger in that thread, and you blame me? :32 (18):



Other part was not anger at all just a nuisance I was enjoying debating with you guys until your I voted for Trump comment but hey water under the bridge lol I’m a changed man.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 16, 2020)

Too many of us, me included are intolerant of other views, opinions and ideas. It’s understandable to be passionate about something and  get upset when someone comes insults your views. We as a society really need to learn to be able to discuss things openly and non judgmental and be able to disagree without being rude and also let someone disagree with you without being butthurt about it. I’ve been working on being more open minded and not letting people who differ views from me upset me and it’s been helping a lot especially on Facebook I don’t get as angry and some dumb comments I see. 

this post was not directed at anybody in particular


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 16, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> Too many of us, me included are intolerant of other views, opinions and ideas. It’s understandable to be passionate about something and  get upset when someone comes insults your views. We as a society really need to learn to be able to discuss things openly and non judgmental and be able to disagree without being rude and also let someone disagree with you without being butthurt about it. I’ve been working on being more open minded and not letting people who differ views from me upset me and it’s been helping a lot especially on Facebook I don’t get as angry and some dumb comments I see.
> 
> this post was not directed at anybody in particular



I just figured I’m here for different reasons no point of getting politics involved anymore. Personally I don’t care what people’s views are and I listen to what they say and if it makes sense I adjust my opinions/beliefs. 

It is what it is plenty of other shit we can talk about to pass up time.


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 16, 2020)

It's a damn bodybuilding board, so can we talk about female body parts now?   :32 (12):


----------



## Grizzly911 (Aug 16, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> It's a damn bodybuilding board, so can we talk about female body parts now?   :32 (12):




That's what the red light section is for. :32 (1):


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 16, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> It's a damn bodybuilding board, so can we talk about female body parts now?   :32 (12):



Im married I’m not allowed to participate in such activities or I get beat.


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 16, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> That's what the red light section is for. :32 (1):



Yeah, but I wanna talk about them in various sections, just like politics  :32 (19):


----------



## Danny Bravo (Aug 17, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Dear fellow UGBers,
> 
> I am officially not posting any more threads on here that will have to do with politics and conspiracy theories.
> 
> ...



I’m thinking  you just joined the Illuminati!!!???!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 17, 2020)

Danny Bravo said:


> I’m thinking  you just joined the Illuminati!!!???!!



If the bag is big enough hmmmmmm lmao


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2020)

I heard Bobby loves the idea of higher taxes on the rich to give to the poor, especially for higher unemployment benefits. He says it's just like Robin Hood. Greedy rich bastards, keeping everybody down.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I heard Bobby loves the idea of higher taxes on the rich to give to the poor, especially for higher unemployment benefits. He says it's just like Robin Hood. Greedy rich bastards, keeping everybody down.



Sir please stop telling every one my political views that was a PM conversation that was suppose to be between me and you.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 17, 2020)

This is the most "unofficial" "official" retirement


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 17, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> This is the most
> "unofficial" "official" retirement



Gibsonator how are you kind sir?


----------



## andy (Aug 17, 2020)

I like conspiracy theories.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 17, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Gibsonator how are you kind sir?



Good buddy


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 17, 2020)

andy said:


> I like conspiracy theories.



So do I a lot lol 



Gibsonator said:


> Good buddy



How is your new training coming along? I am thinking about switching mine up as well


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 17, 2020)

They do turn like minded people (for this lifestyle) against each other on occasion, I'm guilty of it.
Many are on edge these days, under attack by rioters, fake news people, incompetent leadership (both and all sides) etc.
My temper can go off and I apologize for it (Noble Savage, others, etc).


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 17, 2020)

I think that whole post was not bad besides the trolling part. Reason for me behind it that I just realized we would be going in circles regardless. We still could of been talking back and forth on that thread and it would be the same shit. I am just going to use my vote this year in the party I believe will benefit what I need and hope that is enough.


----------



## CJ (Aug 18, 2020)

Kamala Harris seems pretty moderate. :32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 18, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> How is your new training coming along? I am thinking about switching mine up as well



Its going good although I'm working around some forearm pain atm


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Kamala Harris seems pretty moderate. :32 (20):



Stop fishing I’m not biting you damn Trump voter


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 18, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Its going good although I'm working around some forearm pain atm



Yeah that sucks had tendinitis for like 6 months somehow worked through it. How are your numbers looking like with all the lifts?


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 18, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah that sucks had tendinitis for like 6 months somehow worked through it. How are your numbers looking like with all the lifts?



Squat and bench have gone up, deadlift is pretty much right where it was, biggest difference with those are that I am pulling what I used to with straps, without them.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 18, 2020)

My tattoo guy went to school for like nutrition and all this lifting shit he’s been trying to get me to have him teach me all the proper diets and techniques I finally took him up on the offer and I’m going to start Sunday. I’ve been putting off all those exercises caUse of my knees and back but I have to start to get the results I want.


----------



## CJ (Aug 18, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Stop fishing I’m not biting you damn Trump voter



I like what she did in California. :32 (20):


----------



## Jin (Aug 18, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> My tattoo guy went to school for like nutrition and all this lifting shit he’s been trying to get me to have him teach me all the proper diets and techniques I finally took him up on the offer and I’m going to start Sunday. I’ve been putting off all those exercises caUse of my knees and back but I have to start to get the results I want.



Finally.......


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 18, 2020)

Jin said:


> Finally.......




I did a few last night at the gym man do I have a long way to go. It’s going to be like learning to walk.


----------

